# Bosch Centering Cone



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi,
Having a problem finding a Bosch centering cone (ra1151). They seem to be on back order till June or so. Actually did find one, but shipping was very high. Wondering if the Porter-Cable 45005 Centering Cone for Compact Router may work for my Bosch 1617 evspk. This centering cone can be seen on Amazon .com Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 45005 Centering Cone for Compact Router: Home Improvement

It is also available with free 2 day shipping, because I joined the amazon prime deal.

Thanks for any advice.

Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Google has a great tool, it will do the digging for you.
*But NOTE National Back Order June 2012* so to say it may be a long shot to find one in stock, but I will say the PC one should work just fine,just backwards from the Bosch,looks like they are one in the same cone wise (1/4" and 1/2" thing ).the Bosch one is about 8.oo shipping charge.

It's called, you may want to bookmark this one. 
Google Product Search

Bosch Centering Cone

Bosch Centering Cone - Google Search.

Bosch Ra1151 Centering Cone Replaces RA1150

Bosch RA1150 CENTERING CONE - RA1150 - G&S Fastening Online Store

Google Product Search


==



JudgeMike said:


> Hi,
> Having a problem finding a Bosch centering cone (ra1151). They seem to be on back order till June or so. Actually did find one, but shipping was very high. Wondering if the Porter-Cable 45005 Centering Cone for Compact Router may work for my Bosch 1617 evspk. This centering cone can be seen on Amazon .com Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 45005 Centering Cone for Compact Router: Home Improvement
> 
> It is also available with free 2 day shipping, because I joined the amazon prime deal.
> ...


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

I have a centering cone that came with a DeWalt 616 and have used it with most all of my routers when the need arises.

The cone itself slips off of the shaft (with some careful effort) and can be reversed/adjusted for different setups.

PS. I've used it on my 1617 and the PC one appears to be similar to the Dewalt version.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

JudgeMike said:


> Hi,
> Having a problem finding a Bosch centering cone (ra1151). They seem to be on back order till June or so. Actually did find one, but shipping was very high. Wondering if the Porter-Cable 45005 Centering Cone for Compact Router may work for my Bosch 1617 evspk. This centering cone can be seen on Amazon .com Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 45005 Centering Cone for Compact Router: Home Improvement
> 
> It is also available with free 2 day shipping, because I joined the amazon prime deal.
> ...


Hi Mike, IMHO a centering cone is a centering cone. My Hitachi came with a centering disc, I've got a couple of Milescraft centering cones as well as a couple of centering pins from some inlay kits as well as a cone from Peachtree in case I can't find any of the others. They all work equally well. The only thing about the Porter Cable cone you linked to is it needs to be used with a 1/4" shank unless the cone part is reversable. Not a big issue as the centering shouldn't change by switching collets. If it does, I submit there would be larger issues at hand.


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Tom, John & Bob,

Appreciate your advice and comments. Thanks...

I have ordered the Porter-Cable 45005 Centering Cone. 

Mike


----------



## thammons (Mar 26, 2012)

I have a PC 690LRVS that I want to use in my router table, and I want to be able to accurately center it there. I can't figure out what/which centering cone (or another centering device) would work with it. The PC cone seems to be only for small PC routers -- is this correct? -- and I can't find a similar cone that PC makes for my size router, which would seem to make sense for them to do. I ordered a Rousseau centering device and think I can use it but the disk that goes on the pin is smaller than the hole in the nearest size insert in the base of my Rockler router table with Rockler base. Two questions: what will work for me? and Why aren't there obviously-matched cones or other products for EVERY combination of router and baseplate/insert since so many of us need to center the router in the baseplate of the table?
Thanks,
Terry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Terry

I'm not a big fan of the cone type it's a one time tool the norm but you can get a inlay kit and just snap it in place in one of the rings you got with the Rousseau plate and many others of that type are setup the same way..
Then your router will be setup on dead center..no guess work needed.

Solid Brass Router Inlay Kit


==


thammons said:


> I have a PC 690LRVS that I want to use in my router table, and I want to be able to accurately center it there. I can't figure out what/which centering cone (or another centering device) would work with it. The PC cone seems to be only for small PC routers -- is this correct? -- and I can't find a similar cone that PC makes for my size router, which would seem to make sense for them to do. I ordered a Rousseau centering device and think I can use it but the disk that goes on the pin is smaller than the hole in the nearest size insert in the base of my Rockler router table with Rockler base. Two questions: what will work for me? and Why aren't there obviously-matched cones or other products for EVERY combination of router and baseplate/insert since so many of us need to center the router in the baseplate of the table?
> Thanks,
> Terry


----------



## thammons (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks!
Terry


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

thammons said:


> I have a PC 690LRVS that I want to use in my router table, and I want to be able to accurately center it there. I can't figure out what/which centering cone (or another centering device) would work with it. The PC cone seems to be only for small PC routers -- is this correct? -- and I can't find a similar cone that PC makes for my size router, which would seem to make sense for them to do. I ordered a Rousseau centering device and think I can use it but the disk that goes on the pin is smaller than the hole in the nearest size insert in the base of my Rockler router table with Rockler base. Two questions: what will work for me? and Why aren't there obviously-matched cones or other products for EVERY combination of router and baseplate/insert since so many of us need to center the router in the baseplate of the table?
> Thanks,
> Terry


Whoa - slow up a bit Terry... The router wants to be centered as close as possible in the base plate but absolute centering is really only necessary if you are planning on using guide bushings in conjunction with the table. Does your table have an insert that will accept guide bushings?? If so, install a bushing and use a centering cone to center the router on the plate. If not, get it as close as possible and call it a day. Guide bushings do the same thing as a bearing or a fence, they control the relationship between the workpiece and the bit. Any one of the 3 does the same job. The difference is with a fence, you set the relationship of the workpiece to the cutter directly. With a bearing, that relationship is set for you by the OD of the bearing and cutting diameter of the bit. The bushing depends on the bit being exactly centered within it's diameter, if not centered, the relationship between the workpiece and the bit varies around the circumference of the bushing. :blink:
Hmm, may have confused myself with that one... anyway, hope it helped


----------



## thammons (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks, John, I think I'm gradually understanding what's needed and what's useful in centering. This stuff has alot of details to try to digest!
th


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Just out of interest the other make of router who do a centring cone is Festool


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ok, there seems to be a lot of confusion about centering cones. The cones are used to center the routers sub base plate to the router... this is why they were designed. They can also be used to center a router on a mounting plate. A centering cone is just that; it doesn't matter which brand you use. As BJ suggested an inlay guide bushing will center your sub base plate or a mounting plate, you can also use it for inlays. If you do not plan on using the inlay guide bushing you can buy a Rousseau centering kit for about $5 and it will handle your centering needs.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Terry
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the cone type it's a one time tool the norm but you can get a inlay kit and just snap it in place in one of the rings you got with the Rousseau plate and many others of that type are setup the same way..
> Then your router will be setup on dead center..no guess work needed.
> ...


Hi Bob

Why are you not a fan of the centering cone? I would think they are as accurate as any other centering device or method for centering a base plate to the router. I have the HF inlay kit you linked to and I did use the centering procedure and tool for it when I set up my DW 611 router to do inlays. I did notice one thing when I centered the 1/8 bit to the guide bushing though. I have a Pat Warner base plate for the DW 611 plunge base and when I installed the base plate and guide bushing the centering pin fell through the guide bushing perfectly with no adjustment needed. 

Now then, I have the Lee Valley 1/4 inch inlay kit I plan to use every so often but don't have a dedicated centering pin to center that guide bushing. Considering I have no plans to remove the base plate from the DW router how accurate do you think the Lee Valley guide bushing would be centered by just installing it like the HF bushing? The recessed hole for the bushing flange in the PW base plate is a very snug fit and perfectly centered if the HF bushing is any indication.

Any thoughts or suggestions Bob?


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

JudgeMike said:


> Hi,
> Having a problem finding a Bosch centering cone (ra1151). They seem to be on back order till June or so. Actually did find one, but shipping was very high. Wondering if the Porter-Cable 45005 Centering Cone for Compact Router may work for my Bosch 1617 evspk. This centering cone can be seen on Amazon .com Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 45005 Centering Cone for Compact Router: Home Improvement
> 
> It is also available with free 2 day shipping, because I joined the amazon prime deal.
> ...


I recieved the Porter Cable Centering Cone and thought I would post my results with it. I thought to use it on my Bosch 1617-evspk router. Turns out my Bosch baseplate hole has an approx. 2" dia. hole where as the PC Center cone is only 1.605" in diameter.Too small. Because I am brand new to the router scene I figured I must be doing something wrong. I tried to put in a template guide to center off that. I had bought a set of Porter Cable template guides as well as a Bosch RA-1100 template guide adapter. Turns out that I needed a Bosch RA-1126 template guide adapter to hold the Bosch RA-1100 template guide adapter. An adapter for an adapter. As my luck goes, the Bosch RA-1126 is on extended backorder along with the Bosch RA-1151 centering cone. OK, I'm confused too so I'll stop here. 

I then decided to try my hand at installing my new router plate. That didn't go well either and need some advice please. I'll put that in another post to follow.

By the way, I really appreciate the responses from everyone...Thanks, this forum is a great help. I've read many, many posts and am trying to absorb as much as possible...Mike


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, I will find you the items needed tomorrow and post how to get them.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

You can always use a plastic funnel  not real cool but it works ...and it's only about 2.oo dollar item..

funnel - Google Search

==



JudgeMike said:


> I recieved the Porter Cable Centering Cone and thought I would post my results with it. I thought to use it on my Bosch 1617-evspk router. Turns out my Bosch baseplate hole has an approx. 2" dia. hole where as the PC Center cone is only 1.605" in diameter.Too small. Because I am brand new to the router scene I figured I must be doing something wrong. I tried to put in a template guide to center off that. I had bought a set of Porter Cable template guides as well as a Bosch RA-1100 template guide adapter. Turns out that I needed a Bosch RA-1126 template guide adapter to hold the Bosch RA-1100 template guide adapter. An adapter for an adapter. As my luck goes, the Bosch RA-1126 is on extended backorder along with the Bosch RA-1151 centering cone. OK, I'm confused too so I'll stop here.
> 
> I then decided to try my hand at installing my new router plate. That didn't go well either and need some advice please. I'll put that in another post to follow.
> 
> By the way, I really appreciate the responses from everyone...Thanks, this forum is a great help. I've read many, many posts and am trying to absorb as much as possible...Mike


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, the Bosch RA1151 is now in stock at Bosch, you can order this from any of the service centers or dealers with about a 10 day delivery time.

The RA1126 quick change adapter is in short supply at the moment but you can order one from Marsh Power Tools in Livonia, MI. They have a few in stock and are happy to ship. Home 800-433-TOOL


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

*Out of stock!*



Mike said:


> Mike, the Bosch RA1151 is now in stock at Bosch, you can order this from any of the service centers or dealers with about a 10 day delivery time.
> 
> The RA1126 quick change adapter is in short supply at the moment but you can order one from Marsh Power Tools in Livonia, MI. They have a few in stock and are happy to ship. Home 800-433-TOOL


Mike, I sent an email query early this morning with no reply and just called them now. They are out of stock and need to order more. Guess I should have called right away. I'm not in any major rush though. Thanks for your efforts...Mike


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, I got word this morning from Bosch national parts that these items are both back in stock. You can order them from any Bosch dealer or service center.


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks Mike! I was able to order both needed parts which are now in stock at Internationaltool.com

Mike


----------

